# Solved: Getplus



## mykidsdaddy (Aug 27, 2007)

Everytime I open my user screen, I am getting an error box that reads:
Advanced INF Install
Error could not locate 
C:\WINDOWS\inf\GETPLUSo.INF

I don't know what to do to get rid of this...
Here is my HJT log
Any advice is appreciated.
Also while I am asking ??? Should I download and run the registry cleaner at the top of this screen?
Is TSG recommending it or is it pctools who recommends it?
Thank you all!
Edit: oops, forgot to paste! LOL
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CloneCDTray] "C:\Program Files\SlySoft\CloneCD\CloneCDTray.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTPreset] VTPreset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [getPlusUninstall_ocx] rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\inf\GETPLUSo.INF, DefaultUninstall
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1185443017182
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - 
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: PCTEL Speaker Phone (Pctspk) - PCtel, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Temporarily disable SpyBot's TeaTimer*:

Open Spybot and click on Mode and check Advanced Mode
Check yes to next window.
Click on Tools in bottom left hand corner.
Click on System Startup icon.
Uncheck Teatimer box.
Click Allow Change box.

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".
*
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [getPlusUninstall_ocx] rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\inf\GETPLUSo.INF, DefaultUninstall*

Reboot.


----------



## mykidsdaddy (Aug 27, 2007)

The weirdest thing just happened...I was just getting ready to thank you for the help, everything worked just like it was supposed to...I clicked on "Post a reply" and my browser instantly closed, went straight to the desktop, the mouse pointer froze, ctrl-alt-del produced NOTHING, I had to reset the comp.
Secondly...when you reset like that aren't you supposed to get a windows screen telling you that due to the nature of the shutdown scandisk needs to run...or something to that effect. That didn't happen either.
Re-booted normally and here I am. Weird!
Thanks again!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That is weird. But glad everything is okay now.
I've noticed when I do hard shutdowns, that it does not give me any error about an improper shutdown. At least with XP.
When I do it on an old 98 machine of mine, it will say it though.


----------



## mykidsdaddy (Aug 27, 2007)

I want to thank you once again for your help, this site is a lifesaver! I learn something new everytime I visit.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're very welcome


----------

